# Oh my gosh, I think I'm expecting!



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow, things can happen fast. I've been thinking about how much Maizie is going to miss Fiona when we move. They play together every day and Fiona is her best friend. So...I was looking on Fiona's breeder's website and she has a litter of 2 boys, 2 girls, same sire as Fiona. Girls are sold, boys are available. She is very attached to one of them and wants him to stay nearby (San Diego)--of course, he is the one I want! I've shown her pics of my new house and the park with the lake where I'd take the puppy... I think she is going to let me get him! He is the biggest in the litter, the most beautiful, and has the most outgoing personality, from what I can see in his 4 week old video. I had been thinking about another spoo in a year or two, but I don't know...this one may be meant to be. I'd save a fortune on grooming  I do love how easygoing the breed is too. I know Maizie would be thrilled  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is very cute and a hunk too boot. I hope this works for you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, Catherine!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He is a really beautiful dog! Good luck in your decision!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, TP! It's also the breeder's decision. You would think it would be easy to get one of her dogs since my family has Fiona, but she grilled me LOL She is a wonderful breeder.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Congratulations get that little fellow. Maizie would be thrilled. 2 is no problem once you get the young one trained.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks glorybee  And these European goldens are a snap to train compared to a spoo!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohhhh, he is adorable !!! I hope Maizie gets a cute "wittle brudder" soon!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What a cutie, I hope you can have him !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOOOOOHHHHH! A Golden!!!! A very good choice! I once owned the grandaughter of the #1 top Golden in the U.S.! This was in 1980! ( He was an International Champion) She was given to me with the agreement that she be bred and pick puppy went back to the gentleman who gifted her to me! (She was only bred 2x with her first litter being 11 pups and her 2nd litter 13 pups!) That pick pup went on to earn his first three legs by 10 months old. My Babe was the best family dog ever! Goldens are still part of my life as my Son has one ....because of Babe, he says he will always have a Golden in his life!


P.S. My son's Golden is named Zoey!!!! She's now 12 years old!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

He is sooo adorable, the little chubster! I hope you get him - imagine the mischief he and Maizie (and Zooey!) would get up to.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> Ohhhh, he is adorable !!! I hope Maizie gets a cute "wittle brudder" soon!


Thanks, Streetcar! She would be the best big sis 



Dechi said:


> What a cutie, I hope you can have him !


Thanks, Dechi! Me too. I'm totally envisioning my life with him 



MollyMuiMa said:


> OOOOOOHHHHH! A Golden!!!! A very good choice! I once owned the grandaughter of the #1 top Golden in the U.S.! This was in 1980! ( He was an International Champion) She was given to me with the agreement that she be bred and pick puppy went back to the gentleman who gifted her to me! (She was only bred 2x with her first litter being 11 pups and her 2nd litter 13 pups!) That pick pup went on to earn his first three legs by 10 months old. My Babe was the best family dog ever! Goldens are still part of my life as my Son has one ....because of Babe, he says he will always have a Golden in his life!
> 
> 
> P.S. My son's Golden is named Zoey!!!! She's now 12 years old!


That's awesome, MollyMuiMa! I bet Babe was gorgeous, as is Zoey. Is this your son one who bought the gorgeous mansion? 



Muggles said:


> He is sooo adorable, the little chubster! I hope you get him - imagine the mischief he and Maizie (and Zooey!) would get up to.


Thank you so much, Muggles  They would get into quite the mischief, I'm sure


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

[QUOTE=



That's awesome, MollyMuiMa! I bet Babe was gorgeous, as is Zoey. Is this your son one who bought the gorgeous mansion? 


YUP!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

OMG, he sure looks like he's a spunky little guy! He's adorable, and I hope everything works out!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Kathy! He looks to have an adorable temperament, as all of Fiona's sibs do!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! He is so cute. Seriously cute!!! Every Golden I have ever met was a sweetheart. I really hope you get him.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Mfmst! I'm so drawn to him. I hope she lets me have him.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

When is the move happening?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The move is happening within the month! I'm going to pick up the keys tomorrow  And meet with the contractor on Thursday morning. When he gets back from vacation, he'll start work and it should be done in a couple of weeks. Hopefully.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> The move is happening within the month! I'm going to pick up the keys tomorrow  And meet with the contractor on Thursday morning. When he gets back from vacation, he'll start work and it should be done in a couple of weeks. Hopefully.



How exciting! I hope that it all goes smoothly!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, TP  I appreciate the good wishes.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

What an adorable little chunk of puppy! He looks like a sweet boy!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, Malasarus  He sure is a chunk. Fiona is 75 lbs. so I wonder how big this boy is going to get! A good reason to start training from day 1!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> The move is happening within the month! I'm going to pick up the keys tomorrow  And meet with the contractor on Thursday morning. When he gets back from vacation, he'll start work and it should be done in a couple of weeks. Hopefully.


Wheeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, Streetcar! I just finished setting up my utilities except for cable


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Ooh that is so exciting!! Good luck with the move - the physical process sucks but the end is worth it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't forget to take a picture of your new house! Just a shot from the street will do......PLEEEAAAASSSEEEE!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Kind of love the quote, "while we are making plans, God is laughing".

Sometimes, we have these plans and these visions and then, we get side-swiped, and the plan is thrown out and replaced with something very different.

Your heart will speak and you won't be able to shut out the whisper....if this little chubby puppy is for your future, you shall not be able to silence the voice.....


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Muggles said:


> Ooh that is so exciting!! Good luck with the move - the physical process sucks but the end is worth it!


Thanks, Muggles--yes, all the stress will be worth it! 



MollyMuiMa said:


> Don't forget to take a picture of your new house! Just a shot from the street will do......PLEEEAAAASSSEEEE!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


I'll PM you with pics! 



Kassie said:


> Kind of love the quote, "while we are making plans, God is laughing".
> 
> Sometimes, we have these plans and these visions and then, we get side-swiped, and the plan is thrown out and replaced with something very different.
> 
> Your heart will speak and you won't be able to shut out the whisper....if this little chubby puppy is for your future, you shall not be able to silence the voice.....


Thank you, Kassie--so beautifully put


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

He really is a cute chunky monkey. 

My in-laws had a golden absolutely fabulous temperament, was at the front of the queue when looks were handed out gorgeous hunk of a boy, but was at the back of the queue when brains were handed out. Anything beyond the basics of sit, down, come and he was lost.

He lived with us on a few occasions I got fed up of dust bunnies everywhere though. The only downside.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Summerhouse said:


> He really is a cute chunky monkey.
> 
> My in-laws had a golden absolutely fabulous temperament, was at the front of the queue when looks were handed out gorgeous hunk of a boy, but was at the back of the queue when brains were handed out. Anything beyond the basics of sit, down, come and he was lost.
> 
> He lived with us on a few occasions I got fed up of dust bunnies everywhere though. The only downside.


LOL Yeah, the dust bunnies are an issue! I've been cleaning Fiona's up for the past 3 years and just when I thought I was done...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As to the tumble weeds of shed hair I hope you plan for floors in your new house. Peeves' tumbleweeds are quickly scooped up off the floors. There was carpet in this house when we took ownership. BF ripped it all up. It was so disgustingly dirty (dirt and dog hair) I can't imagine what carpet would look like here even if we had chosen to put in new carpet when we got ready to move in.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> As to the tumble weeds of shed hair I hope you plan for floors in your new house. Peeves' tumbleweeds are quickly scooped up off the floors. There was carpet in this house when we took ownership. BF ripped it all up. It was so disgustingly dirty (dirt and dog hair) I can't imagine what carpet would look like here even if we had chosen to put in new carpet when we got ready to move in.


I nixed the idea of adding wall to wall carpet to my bedroom even before I thought of adding a puppy. I'm just doing a soft carpet rug that can be washed or thrown out. Most of the house is laminate, and I'm replacing the kitchen and bathroom linoleum with tile. I'm going for easy as possible


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

What? You didn't want one of Mackey's sibbies?  The little purple girl is still available, and she's pretty mellow (comparatively speaking). Maizie would love her! 

Adorable Golden puppy, though. I do love Goldens, but wouldn't want all the hair in the house...especially since you have 2 non-shedders now.

My sister's family had a Golden that was about the same age as her youngest daughter. Husband was gifted the 8 week old puppy when my sis was 8 mo pregnant...she was NOT happy. But the dog and the baby adored each other, it was just the cutest thing to see this 3 year old kid leading the dog around...they spent all their time together. Casey (the dog) never had much training, she was just naturally good natured and cooperative.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

sidewinder, I thought both girls were sold? I think I would have loved purple girl.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMIGOSH! I'm late! That is one of the cutest puppies ever! I love Goldens. I almost got one when I got my Lab...I mean, I was looking into both breeds. The thing that swayed me was the longer hair on the Golden, more brushing and potential tangles. I still got the copious shedding but no tangles. LOL. I think you're going to be very happy and so will Maisie. I think a well bred Golden Retriever is one of the most lovely dogs. I just love retrievers of most all types. Can't wait till the lucky day! I bet you can't either. It sounds like your moving plans are coming right along and your improvements. Congrats!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks so much, Pb! I can only speak for Fiona, but her fur never tangles. And it's like Teflon--dirt and water slide off of it, and she hardly ever needs a bath. Besides the hair everywhere, she is a very low maintenance dog.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, purple girl was not sold when I picked up my pup. There was still someone coming to pick her girl, and she picked multi, I think. Melanie was trying to convince her that purple would be better for her, but multi was so pretty...
Last time I looked at the website, Purple was still available, but that was a few days ago. I really liked that puppy, she gave off "quiet" vibes, if that makes sense. She just wasn't attracted to me. 

The pup that wanted to come home with me was Red...he's a potential show pup but he had an umbilical hernea and was very feminine looking. Lovely outline, and he really liked me. But so did blue, and he is more masculine looking. It was such a beautiful litter...quality all the way.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

sidewinder said:


> Well, purple girl was not sold when I picked up my pup. There was still someone coming to pick her girl, and she picked multi, I think. Melanie was trying to convince her that purple would be better for her, but multi was so pretty...


According to the website, purple girl sold before multi, so I think that family you were talking about chose purple. Red also says sold. I bet Melanie had a lot of interest after the show where Maizie's and Mackey's sister from a year earlier than Maiz went Best in Show


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

" I bet Melanie had a lot of interest after the show where Maizie's and Mackey's sister from a year earlier than Maiz went Best in Show "

Really? Wow....I need to keep up with her website better! The last time I looked, Red, Yellow and Purple and, I think, Black were still available. She must have talked the woman who wanted a female into taking Purple instead of Multi. Multi was prettier, but she was a handful...you saw the pic I took of her climbing out of the x-pen. Melanie said she didn't think Multi would be a good fit in that home since there were little kids therefore probably not alot of training time for the puppy.

It really was a beautiful litter. I think any of those pups could finish a championship, and that's not an easy thing to do...breed an entire litter of show quality dogs. I considered Black and Purple were the bottom of the stack, and they were pretty nice!

Guess you will have to settle for that adorable Golden puppy!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

*Just a quick update*

The breeder is letting me choose between the two boys, right when the other one started tying for my favorite! They are 6 weeks old today. The one I initially loved most is darker (light gold), more coat, square face, happy, outgoing, and the biggest. The second one is white, sweet face, the best dark pigment, a little more calm and independent I think, but not shy. If I could meet them now, maybe it would make the decision easier. Should I just flip a coin? LOL 

Here's a pic of them from a few days ago, plus a bonus pic of Fiona as a baby


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I love them!! I love goldens, and they are sort of our "second" breed in the future. I used to watch, play with, walk, and had a remarkable bond with my neighbors goldens over the years. I considered them half mine. 

Both those boys are hunky lovers and either would be such joys Im sure!! I like the look of the lighter goldens though..


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh boy, it is great that you have your choice, but it sure is difficult doing it from a distance isn't it?! I guess that you will have to rely on your breeder to guide you. Will you be getting him in just two weeks then? I kind of like how long we have to wait for toys - gives me time to get my mind ready for puppy raising again lol!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The breeder said she would keep an eye on them to see if she can choose one that would be a better fit (but she admitted she would have a hard time choosing one herself at this point). I told her one consideration is a pup that can keep up with Maizie! And for me, personally, I would love a happy go lucky, easy temperament. I probably would go get him in two weeks, yes!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

There are so cute and chubby! A Golden always looks like it's smiling. Can't wait to see which one is the lucky puppy.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh, they are sooo cute! They are both just gorgeous! Love that big hunky style of Goldens, though my fave color is the dark red, like an Irish Setter. Melanie's website says that Baby Yellow boy (my second pick) and Black boy are still available. :act-up: 

Don't know if I would like a second spoo pup (one is alot of dog!), but at least then Mackey would have someone who would be happy to play with the poor guy. The Scotties just blow him off all the time, no matter how hard he tries.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You should get one, sidewinder! LOL


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh wow so exciting! And now having to choose?! Maybe instead of flipping a coin you can get Maiz to pick one  
Can't wait to hear more about the little nugget!!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> You should get one, sidewinder! LOL


Ha! I love Mackey but I am NOT buying him a puppy!:ahhhhh:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I really hope Mackey didn't get the fabric eating genes. Our cleaning lady's scrubbing pad went missing yesterday and today a pair of my underwear is missing. :at-wits-end: I used to worry about Maizie making it to 1 year old. Now I worry about me making it to 40.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I really hope Mackey didn't get the fabric eating genes. Our cleaning lady's scrubbing pad went missing yesterday and today a pair of my underwear is missing. :at-wits-end: I used to worry about Maizie making it to 1 year old. Now I worry about me making it to 40.



Gee, it seems like many of the big dog breeds are known for eating non-edible things, aren't they?
That is rarely something that you have to worry about with toys beyond 5-6 months old.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Gee, it seems like many of the big dog breeds are known for eating non-edible things, aren't they?
> That is rarely something that you have to worry about with toys beyond 5-6 months old.


Yep, when I tell people what Maizie's eat and they share stories about their dogs eating things, 90% of the time it's a Lab or spoo. Never small dogs!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For sure about the eating inedible objects with labs and spoos. Lily was terrible when she was younger, but has mostly outgrown it all and Javelin thankfully hasn't been bad at all. But Lily's history of inappropriate eating includes: underwear, shoes, books, weather stripping, garbage and others, but most of all (and still) used paper napkins, used paper towels, used tissues (see her theme). I think the only thing that I can really recall Javvy eating that he shouldn't have was a hard boiled egg (shell on) that he stole out of BF's lunch. I caught him when he was about halfway through it. The only inappropriate things Peeves has ever eaten were things that Lily got off the counters and shared with him (like boxes of dog cookies).


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Zooeysmom, that's wonderful!! Those two boys are just darling and that baby picture of Fiona melts the heart .


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by zooeysmom View Post
"I really hope Mackey didn't get the fabric eating genes. Our cleaning lady's scrubbing pad went missing yesterday and today a pair of my underwear is missing. I used to worry about Maizie making it to 1 year old. Now I worry about me making it to 40."

Aren't puppies thrilling? :afraid: So far, Mackey has not swallowed anything bad. He does like fabric to chew on, though. He has lots of stuffies, at this point. He likes things with squeakies, and seems OK with just squeaking and squeaking them. Over and over and over and... He hasn't discovered the joys of destuffing his toys and killing and swallowing the squeaker. Yet.

I had a Scottie pup who ate a rock. It was very expensive and he was very sick. Mackey does seem interested in rocks sometimes. I am discouraging this as I can, but I think sometimes if I try to distract him from something, that makes it even MORE interesting. Perverse little creature. His favorite toys are the stolen ones.


----------

